# Claas big square balers



## hf449269 (Jun 4, 2014)

We recently demoed a Claas 3300 and I was really impressed by the baler. We were just trying the baler out to get the sale rep out of our hair and thought it would help us get some more hay out up. Now I was wondering if anyone out there could give me some reviews on these balers since I can't find much searching.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you normally run a big square? If so what kind and how did it compare to the Claas?


----------



## hf449269 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes we've had a big square for probably 15 years. We've had two new holland bb960s and the Claas made ours look like a little square baler. The capacity and the efficacy of feeding was amazing on that machine. I was just curious if anyone has had one for a while and knew what the durability was like. The Claas dealer has a excalent service department and a great part box option


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hf449269 said:


> Yes we've had a big square for probably 15 years. We've had two new holland bb960s and the Claas made ours look like a little square baler. The capacity and the efficacy of feeding was amazing on that machine. I was just curious if anyone has had one for a while and knew what the durability was like. The Claas dealer has a excalent service department and a great part box option


I saw your pictures from the other thread. I wonder how the Claas would compare to a new generation NH baler. Or a Hesston or Krone. But 8 mph is pretty good. I don't think I've ever seen anyone on haytalk comment that they have a Claas big square. I run a MF/Hesston 3x3. The Claas dealer here is also the NH dealer.


----------



## hf449269 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yea we had our minds set that we were going to have a new Massey baler because we are eight miles away and we got a new 9760 swather last year and are very pleased with it. We are planning on getting a demo on a Massey but the Claas just really impressed us.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Doesn't NH claim to have the highest capacity big baler? My 330 is something like 48 strokes/min vs your 960 is 42? I would assume any brand with the exception of a couple that have a less proven design would be good. It all comes down to parts availability as we all know when hay needs to be made you don't have time to wait for parts.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

lidaacres said:


> Doesn't NH claim to have the highest capacity big baler? My 330 is something like 48 strokes/min vs your 960 is 42? I would assume any brand with the exception of a couple that have a less proven design would be good. It all comes down to parts availability as we all know when hay needs to be made you don't have time to wait for parts.


Nh doesn't have the highest capacity as they don't make a 4x4 baler.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Actually Tealan, the 21/2270 has higher capacity than the 21/2290. It has a 25% smaller bale, but has nearly 50% more strokes/minute (47v33).

Either way, NewHolland is full of crap.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

2150/70 & 2250/70 are both 47 strokes per minute, 2190 & 2290 are indeed 33.

New Holland claims 120 bales per hour, but anyone can manage that by making shorter bales and turning down the load; really isn't something to brag about.

More often than not I think you'll find most balers will choke at the pickup/feeder before they run out of capacity at the stuffer/plunger. That said, whether it be bale weight or ease of processing, plunger speed does offer some restrictions in terms of maintaining your flakes per bale. I've noticed a trend the last few years of people increasing flake counts to get better bale weight; often running short of what the pickup/feeder/stuffer can handle and being limited by the strokes per minute.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> 2150/70 & 2250/70 are both 47 strokes per minute, 2190 & 2290 are indeed 33.
> 
> New Holland claims 120 bales per hour, but anyone can manage that by making shorter bales and turning down the load; really isn't something to brag about.
> 
> More often than not I think you'll find most balers will choke at the pickup/feeder before they run out of capacity at the stuffer/plunger. That said, whether it be bale weight or ease of processing, plunger speed does offer some restrictions in terms of maintaining your flakes per bale. I've noticed a trend the last few years of people increasing flake counts to get better bale weight; often running short of what the pickup/feeder/stuffer can handle and being limited by the strokes per minute.


According to my MF 2150 baler's bale per hour meter I was doing 118 3x3 bales an hour on some first cutting alfalfa and they were averaging 820lbs. Then I hit the part of the field that had been raked by a Kuhn Speedrake so that plunged to 80 bales an hour, but that's the subject of another thread. And as you said Maxzillian it was the pickup that didn't like those windrows not the stuffer or the plunger.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Teslan said:


> According to my MF 2150 baler's bale per hour meter I was doing 118 3x3 bales an hour on some first cutting alfalfa and they were averaging 820lbs. Then I hit the part of the field that had been raked by a Kuhn Speedrake so that plunged to 80 bales an hour, but that's the subject of another thread. And as you said Maxzillian it was the pickup that didn't like those windrows not the stuffer or the plunger.


How long were the bales? You can color me impressed, I guess I'm stuck in the land of 8 ft bales too often. Pretty rare to hear of anything over 50-60 for a daily average.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Maxzillian said:


> How long were the bales? You can color me impressed, I guess I'm stuck in the land of 8 ft bales too often. Pretty rare to hear of anything over 50-60 for a daily average.


They were about 7.5 feet. This wasn't an all day average. Just when I was baling the windrows that were raked with rotary rake. Most of my grass hay 1st and 2nd I'm in about 80 bales/hour range. I'm not actually going all that fast. Just big windrows. I don't think my meter was wrong because I counted bales out and it came out about right.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Nh doesn't have the highest capacity as they don't make a 4x4 baler.


I wasn't implying a 3x4 or 3x3 NH can keep up to a 4x4 machine. I would guess newer machines of the same size of all companies all bale at somewhat similar rate.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

lidaacres said:


> I wasn't implying a 3x4 or 3x3 NH can keep up to a 4x4 machine. I would guess newer machines of the same size of all companies all bale at somewhat similar rate.


I repeat, the Hesston 21/2270 (3x4) will outrun a Hesston 21/2290 (4x4). Fact. Though, the difference really isn't that great, usually about one gear.

I'd be very surprised to see a New Holland keep up with either, especially over the long haul (ie down time, missed ties, etc)


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

PackMan2170 said:


> I repeat, the Hesston 21/2270 (3x4) has will outrun a Hesston 21/2290 (4x4). Fact.
> 
> I'd be very surprised to see a New Holland keep up with either, especially over the long haul (ie down time, missed ties, etc)


Bah. I'm buying a NH tomorrow. Tired of this MF/Hesston stuff. Ok I kid. Calm down Packman.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Just trying to reiterate to lidaacres in case my prior post was misinterpreted or not understood. But you go get that NH, Teslan. Let me know how it works out!!!


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Packman- I was replying to Teslan and don't recall reading your post. I have a NH 330 as you may or may not know and it works extremely well. I'm not sure why it seems many on here don't talk highly of them. The field being smooth enough is usually the limiting factor to speed. I realize I don't have allot of experience with this particular machine, but in 1,800 bales so far I've had 1 miss tie due to me not tying the next ball well enough and I had a small stick get caught in one of the bottom tensioners (not sure how that was possible) and that just made it so the knot wouldn't come off the bill hook. That being said, My NH dealer is 20 min away and is terrific, and the nearest dealer for a Massy/Agco is a hour and a half and I've never seen a big baler on the lot. If it was the other way around I would get a different brand. When you have to go you can't afford to wait for parts.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

hf449269 said:


> Yes we've had a big square for probably 15 years. We've had two new holland bb960s and the Claas made ours look like a little square baler. The capacity and the efficacy of feeding was amazing on that machine. I was just curious if anyone has had one for a while and knew what the durability was like. The Claas dealer has a excalent service department and a great part box option


We have run a claas baler for a couple of years. We have a 2100RC. I can't comment on the 3300. Our baler has been very reliable and seems to be made of good quality. We also have a great dealer which helps. I don't want to join the brand war, but we have had a good experience with the claas and will probably stay with them. We previously had a case IH 8575. Also was a good baler, just not as good of a dealer.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

We've had a claas for at least 15 years. 1150RC or 1100RC. Can't remember or sure. Anyway 2 problems over the years one was operator when a small bale got into the pickup and broke the shaft on the feeder auger. One shippedd from claas wharehouse in Ohio had it in 2 days. Guessing there are over 50k bales through it. Grease it and don't baja through the fields it should last. Other maintenance is essential as with any machine. We run a JD4240 on it but it is a smaller bale. Was interestedd in a 3300rc recently but couldn't quite swing it yet, want a shed first. Was told the case balers are good for 6 years then they stop making parts for them. Block man says buy a new one it's old.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe Claas makes good stuff. I suspect their balers are built well, but my Claas dealer is a NH dealer also and the only thing Claas on the lot is the Claas harvesters. Though I am seeing if I can get them to order me a Claas tedder to trade for the NH one I bought from them that keeps falling apart. I've never seen a Claas tedder in person, but I'm sure it's better then the NH. And I'm hoping they will be nice to me on the trade or I'm going to hunt down a Krone.

Lidaacres I didn't mean to say you were wrong. NH says they are the most productive baler not you. I'm saying they might be wrong. It's all marketing. They all say they are the best. EVen JD with their new one says they are the best though that is far from proven yet. The NH new ones might be very good. I know the older model isn't as good.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Teslan said:


> I believe Claas makes good stuff. I suspect their balers are built well, but my Claas dealer is a NH dealer also and the only thing Claas on the lot is the Claas harvesters. Though I am seeing if I can get them to order me a Claas tedder to trade for the NH one I bought from them that keeps falling apart. I've never seen a Claas tedder in person, but I'm sure it's better then the NH. And I'm hoping they will be nice to me on the trade or I'm going to hunt down a Krone.
> 
> Lidaacres I didn't mean to say you were wrong. NH says they are the most productive baler not you. I'm saying they might be wrong. It's all marketing. They all say they are the best. EVen JD with their new one says they are the best though that is far from proven yet. The NH new ones might be very good. I know the older model isn't as good.


 I know, that was basically my point as well that's what they are claiming. I'm not saying one is better than the other. I had a Case 8575 and it preformed well, and now I have a NH and it out preforms my old baler. However, I'd hope it would being 13yrs newer. All new balers probably can bale to a similar capacity, and the same could be said with much of the newer equipment of any kind.


----------

